# Winter brings many challenges for Seeing Eye GSD



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

this was filmed last winter in the city where we live, just stumbled across it on you tube...I see this pair often downtown. They have a beautiful bond









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr5ZoL84NtY


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I never thought about that before. That one corner was impossible to pass, it seemed. 
You could see how bonded they are. 
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

these dogs are simply wonderful. this brought tears to my eyes, the dog was confused but so clearly still working for his person. what a good boy.


----------

